# [c#] Listbox Menüpunkten Inhalte zuweisen



## darthkue (28. Februar 2008)

Hey! Ich bin noch ziemlich neu in Sachen programmieren. Habe einige Konsolenprogramme mal geschrieben. Jetzt wollte ich mich an eine Widows-Anwendung versuchen. jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich leider nicht weiß wie ich bei einer Listbox den verschiedenen Menüpunkten verschiedene Inhalte zuweiße. Spich wenn ich den Menüpunkt "Test1" anklicken erscheint im Textfeld ein Text, soweit so gut aber wenn ich jetzt "Test2" anklicke erscheint nochmal der gleiche text, was nicht sein soll. Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden.


```
private void listBox1_SelectedIndexChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
               textBox1.Text = "Juhu hat geklappt!";
        }
```

Gruß
Stefan


----------

